# Current Employment System



## AnnaPearlsAttic (Apr 8, 2013)

My husband has worked at his job for 22 years. He has 35 years experience in his field. Today, he was passed over for a promotion because the other guy had a piece of paper that said bachelors degree on it. I honestly do not know what to say other than the current job situation sucks! We are all slaves to the system that "they" set up. Who the &%@* are "they" anyway!

Sorry for the rant......I just want out of this mess sooooo bad.:facepalm:


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Anna, I am sorry to hear your bad news - rats!

Long ago I was a college dropout working as a technician in an engineering group (we did pipe stress analysis). I realized that the engineers I was working next to, who could not really do any more than I could, were getting about three times my pay. So after I had saved up some money I left that job, went back to college and got my degree. Presto - I began making a lot more money, and have had a fine career as an engineer since then. But 95 percent of what I learned in college I have never used. It makes you wonder.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that equivalent experience is just as valuable or more so than a degree, especially of unknown quality. You have every right to be angry.
I would love to see apprenticing become a viable way of getting education again. It puts an emphasis on real life work.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Many years ago, back when I was interested in working :facepalm:, There was an opening for a foreman in a production setting. Having been a production foreman for bout 3 years at that time I applied for the position - may I add at that time I only had a high school diploma.
While waiting to be interviewed I met with a friend's son waiting to be interviewed for the same position - he just got his 4 year degree in business admin.

To make this a short(er) story; I got rejected - no formal education.
He got rejected - no practical experience.

Don't figure.........


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, it sucks. I work as a technical writer in the financial sector of the medical software field. Yet my degrees are in music and physics. :hrm:

I know that without a degree, I'd never had landed the job that got me the next job that eventually got me here. The degree got my "foot in the door," and everything else I've learned on the job.

However, despite the higher salary ceiling, i still have $19k in debt (that I've been paying down since 2006). My wife's student debt is even more.I think kids today (including myself 15 years ago) jump into college for a degree without really thinking about the ramifications. I think taking a year off after high school to just work and think about the future without acedemia getting in the way would do everyone a world of good.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Not all employers are that dumb, but it is a common problem. My advice to young people is to get into college right out of high school. Most nongovernemnt grants are available only to new HS graduates. If they aren&#8217;t interested in a 4/5 year degree they should go to a good community college and get a two year degree in anything. A two year degree trumps 3 years or 4 years of college with no degree. If you find later you need a bachelor&#8217;s degree, you are two years closer. But, if you don&#8217;t get the degree, many colleges will reject the classes you took and make you retake them. Get the paper before you have a family to support.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, this happens a lot. It just happened to my DH as well, only it wasn't because of the degree. He has passed over because of his age. His employer is under the impression that he is closer to retirement, and they do not want to invest in his success. He has a proven performance record as a manager, and his results now are also off the charts awesome. He did not show his disappointment to me, but we are married....I just know.

One thing I will advise you, Anna, is that it will mess with his ego and self-esteem for quite a while. Be supportive. Look into options where you aren't depending on someone else for your income, if possible. That is how we have chosen to view the situation....that we are being called to do something else.

He has been on me to finish some things to get out business going, which I have drug my feet on, intentionally. I won't go into all the details, but I was feeling like an army of one. I finished those things up today, so it is now his burden to carry. Every disappointment from his current employer motivates him more toward our business. If he gets it going, then he can retire. If he does not, he will have to pull up his big boy pants and do what he needs to do to keep his sanity with the employer.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm retiring from my current job of almost 34 years. I've got a decent pension and everything's paid for, but I'm still young enough I feel I can still pull 40 hours or more a week.

I'm not ready to quit work, but 55 seems to be too old for most employers.

And the rejection emails pile up...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I moved out to this rural area I found I was overqualified for everything.


----------

